# Hitachi 10 inch mitersaw $85 after rebate + free shipping



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

Amazon.com: Hitachi C10FCE2 10-Inch Compound Miter Saw: Home Improvement


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

This isn,t the best mitersaw in the world but for a cheap throwaway type mitersaw for cutting deck boards, etc. its O.K.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Tommyt654 said:


> This isn,t the best mitersaw in the world but for a cheap throwaway type mitersaw for cutting deck boards, etc. its O.K.


Put decent blade in it and it works pretty well. Yeah, I cut deck boards with mine with a deWalt blade and picture frames with a Freud blade. Course, the blade cost as much as the saw did.


----------

